# Easy Deer Ka-Bobs



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's one that I pulled off allrecipes.com that has become my wife's favorite and a regular with our venison. We use backstrap and inner loins. Two inner loins alone make a great meal for two and are extremely tasty and T-E-N-D-E-R!

First, cut inner loin/backstrap into 1in cubed pieces. Then marinate the cubes in Italian Dressing for atleast 2-3hrs (preferably 4-6).

Next,cut a pack (16oz) of bacon in half andwrap each piece of venison withthe bacon.Now slide the bacon wrapped venison on skewer and add vegetablesand fruit of your choice.Weput the meat on the skewerswith whole mushrooms and grape tomatoes.The grape tomatoes add a new tangy flavor that is a great addition. Be careful with the mushrooms as they will try to split while sliding them on the skewers.You'll want tospray your grill with non stick spray, then set heat to low-med.Place kabobs on grill and cookforapprox. 10-12 min low-med heaton each side or until bacon is cooked.

Two innerloins will call for:1/2 bottle italian dressing,2 small packs of mushrooms whole or 1 pack sliced, and 1small pack grape tomatoes. If using backstrap estimate ingredients accordingly.

Prep time: -marinate is approx. 30 min.

Cook time: approx. 25 min

This will make approximately8 deliciouskabobs


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

This sounds great, I've several backstraps in the freezer that will be perfect for this. Thanks!


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

We marinate our backstrap in italian dressing as well and it is very good.I will try the kabobs this way.I also heard that you can marinate the deer meat in milk,and that makes it very tender.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Try using the envelope of Montreal Steak Seasoning mix, but substitute Italian Dressing for the Oil to mix it up, and add a little Dales. The extra spices in the Montreal Steak Seasoning add a ton of zing to the marinade.

Ed


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *PensacolaEd (2/26/2008)*Try using the envelope of Montreal Steak Seasoning mix, but substitute Italian Dressing for the Oil to mix it up, and add a little Dales. The extra spices in the Montreal Steak Seasoning add a ton of zing to the marinade.
> 
> Ed


Can you pick that mix up in most local grocery stores? Sounds pretty good.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

You can find the Montreal packets with the envelopesof gravy and seasoning mixes (usually on the top shelf). It's great stuff - lots of bold flavors.

Ed


----------

